# Scale Busted!!!



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, so as some of you know I have been recently gaining (over the past... say 4 months.) At the request of others, I weighed myself on a scale. Wanna' see the results??? Check out MY VIDEO on youtube!:eat2: 

View attachment Picture 096.jpg


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's what I think about busted scales...


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 14, 2007)

Regardless of what the scale says, you look smashing. 






*chuckle*


----------



## Ivy (Aug 14, 2007)

hahaha overly luscious! i love you


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 14, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Regardless of what the scale says, you look smashing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you Jay, I can't myself bust a scale but I do have a crush on Reenaye!

fa_man_stan


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

You're wonderful! Do you plan to gain more?


----------



## fred_elliot (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there a way of easily rotating the vid on youtube? i have neckache


----------



## GPL (Aug 14, 2007)

Reenaye,
Looks to me you are in the need of getting a new scale soon, lol. Buy a heavy duty one, hehe.
Those scales aren't what they used to be 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 14, 2007)

I love you too, girl. Overly luscious. I crack-a-lack myself up!



Ivy said:


> hahaha overly luscious! i love you


----------



## iheartboobs (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm, any idea what the rated maximum on that scale is? 

(overly luscious, indeed! :smitten: )


----------



## diggers1917 (Aug 14, 2007)

I must concur - overly luscious, you just get cuter and cuter (and I love that cheeky smile)! Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 15, 2007)

Some guy on youtube must have replayed the vid in slow-mo many times, but he said he saw it hit 306 and then go kaput. So.... Dunno. Last I weighed, I was 335lbs. But it'd been a few mos. and I know I have gained.



iheartboobs said:


> Hmm, any idea what the rated maximum on that scale is?
> 
> (overly luscious, indeed! :smitten: )


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 15, 2007)

I have been accused of being cheeky a time or two. Thank you sweets! LOL 



diggers1917 said:


> I must concur - overly luscious, you just get cuter and cuter (and I love that cheeky smile)! Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Aug 16, 2007)

i'm a bhm who weighs 3 stone according to my scales, thats really 21stone as the scales in the uk only go to 18stone. pretty poor effort i know but i;d love it to to go round twice!!!


----------



## olly5764 (Aug 17, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> i'm a bhm who weighs 3 stone according to my scales, thats really 21stone as the scales in the uk only go to 18stone. pretty poor effort i know but i;d love it to to go round twice!!!



not always so, I got a set from Boots that go up to 25 stone, I can still use em, but the missius has refused to use them for a while as she is well over 30 stone


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 17, 2007)

I loved the video.You look good no matter what the scale says or doesn't say.


----------



## TS Monkey (Aug 17, 2007)

So charming and natural! Fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 11, 2007)

Big is good and BIGGER is always better. Health concerns, body type, and mobility are the only limiting factors. Most people max out in the mid 500's and if you got the right combination you can indeed become a true GIANT among mortals. 

*SIGH* What I would give to have the love of a big woman whose desire is to get even bigger and like herself. Such thoughts make Dravenhawks heart soar!!

*back to earth*

Dravenhawk


----------

